# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  تجارة الاوبشن  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

نبذة عن الاوبشن و البورصة بشكل عام: 
يرجع أصل هذه الكلمة إلى اسم العائلة فان در بورصن Van der Bursen البلجيكية التي كانت تعمل في المجال البنكي والتي كان فندقها بمدينة "بروج" مكانا لالتقاء التجار المشهورين في القرن الخامس عشر، وفي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بدأت البورصة في شارع وول ستريت Wall Street بمدينة نيويورك أواسط القرن الثامن عشر, والبورصة هي سوق لتداول الكثير من الأوراق المالية والسلع ومن أهمها الأسهم وعقود الأبشن وعقود البترول والعملات وعقود الذهب والفضة والسندات الخاصة والعامة، وهي سوق منظمة ومحكمة لتبادل الأوراق المالية والسلع، ويقوم الأفراد من خلالها ببيع وشراء هذه الأوراق المالية في إطار قانوني منظم ومحكم حتى لا تضيع حقوق كل طرف. 
عقود الخيارات و ما يعرف بالعربون أو الأبشن: ( تجارة النخبة )  
وهو اتفاق يعطي حامله الحق (وليس الإلزام) في شراء سهم معين بسعر محدد خلال فترة محددة (تبدأ من يوم وتصل الى سنتين ونصف)، ويسمى السعر المتفق عليه بين الطرفين بالسعر المستهدف Strike Price ويفهم من هذا التعريف أن هذا الخيار يعطي المشتري الحق في تنفيذ الشراء أو البيع خلال فترة محددة متفق عليها مسبقاً، أما البائع فلا يجوز له التراجع عن الصفقة مادام قد قبض قيمة العربون وهو ما يعرف بإسم Premium، وهناك الكثير من تفرعات هذه التجارة ولكنها تتمحور في مصطلحين إثنين وهما Call ويستخدم لجني الأرباح من السهم في حالة إرتفاعه, و Put الذي يستخدم لجني الأرباح من السهم في حالة إنخفاضه. 
مصدر عقود الأبشن: 
تأتي هذه العقود من حاملي الأسهم، فمالك السهم يحق له بيع عقود العربون أو الأبشن في سوق العقود،، ويسمح له ببيع عقد واحد عن كل 100 سهم، فمثلاً مالك 1000 سهم من شركة إنتل يحق له بيع 10 عقود،، وكل عقد يساوي 100 سهم "والعقد وحدة واحدة لا تتجزأ"، ويحق له بيع هذه العقود في أسواق تداول العقود، ولكنه ملزم بشراء هذه العقود مرة أخرى ( بغض النظر عن سعرها ) قبل أن يقوم ببيع الأسهم التي باع عقودها. 
نهاية الشهر في سوق عقود الأبشن: 
الشهر في سوق العقود يختلف عن الشهر العادي، فتاريخ الانتهاء يكون بنهاية الجمعة الثالثة من كل شهر وهي تكون بين تواريخ 16 و 22 من كل شهر حسب تاريخ الجمعة الثالثة من كل شهر . 
هنالك عدة طرق للعمل في هذه التجارة،، وأهم هذه الطرق: 
الطريقة الأولى : وهي الطريقة المتزنة وهي لتحقيق نسبة أرباح تتراوح بين 20% الى 50% في الصفقة، والتي تمكننا ايضاً من الخروج برأس المال المستثمر في الصفقة إذا لم يتم تحقيق الربح، لأنها تخضع لإستراتيجيات محكمة تحمي رأس المال المستثمر في هذه الصفقات من الخسارة، وهذه الطريقة في العادة تعطينا النتيجة في الأسبوع الأول من الشراء، وفي بعض الأحيان يتم تحقيق الربح في اليوم الثاني من الشراء. 
الطريقة الثانية : وهي طريقة المخاطرات وهي لتحقيق نسبة أرباح كبيرة جداً تتراوح بين 1000% الى أكثر من 20000%، ولهذه الطريقة أوقات محددة و معينة للدخول فيها، وهذه الطريقة في العادة تعطينا النتيجة في نفس اليوم أو في اليوم الثاني من الشراء. 
يفضل العمل على الطريقة الأولى في المرحلة الأولى، وبعد أن يتم تحقيق الربح المطلوب من هذه الطريقة نقوم بإستقطاع نسبة بسيطة من الأرباح التي قمنا بجنيها لنوظّفها في الطريقة الثانية والتي تحقق لنا نسب الأرباح التي سبق وتحدثنا عنها، 
هذه أهم المصطلحات التي تمر علينا أثناء تداول الأبشن: 
Call, Put, Buy to Open, Sell to Close, leeps, Contract, Strike Price, Exp. Date, Ask, Bid, Volatility, Delta, Theta, Earnings, Commission, Break Even, Up Grade & Down Grade 
منقول :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

الوسطاء هم عبارة عن شركات مالية ضخمة أو بنوك، مثل ( مرلنش، شواب، اي تريد، يو بي إس )، وعمل هؤلاء الوسطاء يكون بين المتداولين وبين بعضهم البعض، بحيث يقومون بعرض الأسعار المعروضة والأسعار المطلوبة لجميع المتداولين في السوق، ويقومون بتنفيذ وتنسيق عمليات البيع والشراء بين المتداولين وبشكل مباشر وفوري،، 
في السوق الأمريكي يوجد آلاف الوسطاء " البروكرز " العاملين في سوق المال الأمريكي ،، وكل وسيط يختلف عن الآخر في نواحي كثيرة ،، فمنهم من يتقاضى عمولة 50 سنت على العقد " العقد يساوي 100 سهم " ومنهم من يتقاضى عمولة 75 سنت على العقد ومنهم من يتقاضى 125 سنت على العقد ومنهم يأخذ أكثر من ذلك ،،
معظم هؤلاء الوسطاء لهم برامجهم الخاصة للتداول عن طريق الإنترنت ،، منهم من يمتلك برامج متقدمة جداً ومنهم من يمتلك برامج متوسطة الأداء ومنهم من يمتلك برامج ضعيفة الأداء ،، 
Etrade . " ،، لما لهذا الوسيط من ميزات يمتاز بها عن غيره ،، مع أن العمولة عند هذا الوسيط هي أعلى قليلاً من العمولة عند بعض الوسطاء الآخرين ،، ولكن هذا الفرق البسيط في العمولة لا يعد شيئاً مقارنة مع الميزات التي يقدمها هذا الوسيط ،، ومن هذه الميزات : 
1_ عندهم قسم عربي لخدمة المنطقة العربية ،، وهذا الأمر مهم للعرب لأنك عندما تريد الإستفسار عن أي أمر يخص حسابك تجد من يتحدث معك باللغة العربية ويفهم عليك وتفهم عليه وتناقشه وتستفسر منه عن أي أمر تحتاجه ،، وهذه الخدمة غير موجودة بهذا الشكل الا عند هذا الوسيط Etrade ،، 
2_ هذا الوسيط يعد من الوسطاء الكبار في السوق الأمريكي وله إمتداد كبير جداً فيه ،، فمن المهم أن نعمل مع وسيط له وزن وحجم كبير حتى تكون أموالنا في آمان ،، 
3_ عندما تصبح متداول نشط عند هذا الوسيط يقوم بتزويدك بدفتر شيكات أو بفيزا كارد ليسهل عليك سحب أرباحك من حسابك عندهم ،، 
4_ برنامج التداول والمراقبة " الستريمر " الخاص بهذا الوسيط هو من أفضل وأقوى برامج التداول وأسرعها في العمل في سوق العقود ،، ويسمى " Power Pro " ،، 
5_ هذا الوسيط يوفر لك جميع الأسعار المعروضة والأسعار المطلوبة في جميع أرضيات عقود الأبشن في السوق الأمريكي ،، 
هذه بعض الميزات التي يمتاز بها هذا الوسيط عن غيره من الوسطاء العاملين في أسواق المال الأمريكية ،،    ملاحظات : 
1_ تستطيع فتح حساب عند هذا الوسيط بمبلغ 2000 دولار للبدأ في التداول في سوق عقود الأبشن ،، 
2_ هناك قانون عام يخضع له جميع الوسطاء في السوق الأمريكي ،، وهو إذا كان حسابك أقل من 25 ألف دولار عند أي وسيط أمريكي فإنك ستكون محدد بثلاث عمليات مضاربة في خمسة أيام عمل ،، والمضاربة تعني فتح الصفقة وإغلاقها بنفس اليوم ،، أما إذا فتحت عشرين صفقة في اليوم الواحد وأغلقتها ثاني يوم أو ثالث يوم فليس هناك مشكلة في ذلك إذا كان حسابك أقل من 25 ألف دولار ،، 
3_ يفضل التداول " البيع والشراء " من خلال صفحة الوسيط الرئيسية لأنها أسرع ،، و تكون المتابعة والمراقبة من خلال برنامج الستريمر،، 
4_ اذا واجهتك مشكلة في تعبئة نماذج الوسيط اي تريد يمكنك طرح المشكلة هنا و ان شاء الله سنساعدك في حلها في اسرع وقت حتى يستفيد الجميع ان شاء الله،، 
5_ مدة فتح الحساب تأخذ تقريباً أسبوع عمل ،، والوقت الذي يأخذه تحويل المبلغ الى الوسيط هو من يومين الى ثلاثة أيام  
منقول :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

أفضل القطاعات لتداول عقود الأبشن وأقواها هو قطاع التكنولوجيا ،، لأن أسهم هذا القطاع تمتاز بحركة صعود وهبوط كبيرة وبشكل مستمر " وهذا ما نبحث عنه في تجارة عقود الأبشن " ،، لذلك عليك التركيز على شركات التكنولوجيا وشركات الانترنت ومنها : 
goog, mxim, ebay, amzn, klac, erts, yhoo, qcom, bby, aapl 
أما الخسارة التي تحدثت عنها فأعتقد أنها ناتجة عن سببين ،، 
السبب الأول هو عنصر الطمع الذي يلازم العاملين في تجارة الأبشن ،، فتجدهم حققوا نسبة ربح جيدة ولكنهم لا يقومون بالبيع وينتظرون أرباحاً أكبر مما يؤدي وفي كثير من الأحيان الى تلاشي نسبة الربح الأولى ،، 
والسبب الثاني هو عدم الإختيار الصحيح لمركز الأبشن عند عملية الشراء ،، فتجد مثلاً أنك إخترت سعر مستهدف معين وتاريخ إنتهاء معين وبعد حركة السهم تجد أن هذا الخيار كان غير موفق وحقق نسبة ربح بسيطة، وتكتشف أنك لو إخترت مركز آخر لحققت نسبة ربح أعلى ،،     
ما لم تكن خبيراً في أحد مجالات الاستثمار ذات الثقل الكبير مثل البترول وصناعة الطائرات والسيارات أو سوق العقارات الضخم ،، فإن أفضل إستثمار هو في سوق المال ،، 
وقد أثبتت المتجارة في عقود الأبشن عبر السنين أنها الأقدر على تحقيق عوائد تفوق ربحيتها بشكل مذهل العوائد المتحصلة من اللإستثمارات البنكية أو الإستثمار عبر القنوات التي تعود بقدر من الربحية مثل السندات الحكومية وأسهم الشركات ،، 
فقد وجدنا على سبيل المثال أنك قد تستثمر مبلغ " ثلاثة الآف دولار " في عقود الأبشن لمدة بعيدة نسبياً ، وجدنا أن هذا المبلغ ربما ينمو الى " 300 الف دولار " في خلال سنة ،، بيد أن نفس القيمة " ثلاثة الآف دولار " بإستثمارها في سوق الأسهم أو في الأسواق الأخرى لا يمكن أن تزيد ولا بأي حال من الأحوال عن 30 الف دولار ،،  
إذا كنت تود أن تصبح غنياً إلى الحد الذي يمكنك من تغيير نمط حياتك فأنت بحاجة لأن تفوق عوائدك المستوى المتوسط ،، وفرصك لبلوغ هذا الهدف ترتفع بتبنيك لأسلوب محدد في العمل ،، وهذا يعني بدوره أن تركز على القلة من الإستثمارات التي تعتقد أنها سوف تدر أعلى العوائد ،، وهذا يعني أيضاً أنك يجب أن تحصر إستثماراتك في مجال معين ،،    
منقول :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

اذا اردنا ان نفهم او ندخل في الأوبشن لابد من طرح عدة اسئلة   كيف اختار اسهم الأوبشن ؟ اختيار اسهم الأوبشن تتم بإحدى طريقتين و هي اما فنيا أو اساسيا و البعض يجمع بين الاثنين و هذا افضل الاختيار ... إلا أن اغلب المتعاملين بالأوبشن يتبعون في اختيارهم لأسهم الأوبشن طريقة التحليل الأساسي على نظرية مادامت الشركة قوية اساسيا فهي لن تخذلنا ولو نزل سعرها قليلا . ولدي تحفظ في ذلك حيث ان حركة السهم فنيا راح تؤثر في قيمة الأوبشن ..فلابد من الجمع بين الأساسي و الفني و في اعتقادي ان في الأوبشن تخصصات حيث ان للمضارب ادواته في اختيار السهم كما أن للمستثمر ادواته ... فمضارب ألأوبشن كما مضارب الأسهم يولي التحليل الفني نسبةكبيرة في اختيار السهم .. و يستحوذ التحليل الأساسي على النسبة الأكبر لدى المستثمر .  هل اختار ااسهم الأوبشن مثل ما اختار الأسهم العادية ؟ هذا السؤال يعود بنا الى اجابة السؤال السابق .. إلا ان اختيار الأوبشن يجب ان يراعي صفة نسبة ارتفاع السهم المقبلة حتى يتأثر بها سعر الأوبشن . لذلك فلابد من ادوات اكثر حرفنه في اختيار اسهم الأوبشن . و هناك البعض يعتمد في اختياره على مراهنات الأخبار و الأرباح .. و هؤلاء يعكفون على دراسة تاريخ الشركة في أدائها السابق و أخبارها السابقة حتى يتم التوقع لما ستكون عليه الأرباح في المستقبل ... كما ان هناك اشخاص يعتمدون في اختيارهم الأسهم على قبول هيئات السوق ادراج اسماء الأسهم الى مؤشراتها المهمة او رفضها لدخولهم . و كل الهدف في ذلك هو المراهنة على نسبة ارتفاع عالية و مفاجأة و سريعة حتى يتحرك بقوة سعر الأوبشن .  ماهو السعر الذي ادخل فيه في الأوبشن ؟ هناك من يهتم في التحليل الأساسي او الفني و لكن ليس بحرفية عالية لذلك نراهم يتجهون لدخول سوق الأوبشن من الباب الحذر بشدة حيث يتجهون الى الأسعار الصغيرة و التي تماثل في اسعارها للبني ستوك في الأسهم العادية .. ولكن هنا يأتي الاحتراف في الأوبشن و فن اختيار السترايك ( السعر ) المناسب للشراء او البيع ... حيث ليس كل سعر قليل مناسب و العكس صحيح ... قد يأخذ شخص السعر كما هو في الحقيقي وقد يأخذ السعر الأعلى و المتوقع يصل له .. وغيرها ، اذا يعتمد غالبية الأشخاص على تحليلهم الفني في كم سيصل له السعر .. وهناك اشخاص يعتمدون في اختيارهم للسترايك على توقعات كبار المحلليل العالمين و كم السعر الذي يتوقعه هؤلاء المحللين ... اذا العملية فيها عدة اختيارات و ليست بالمسألة البسيطة .   كم المدة الامنة التي ادخل بها في الأوبشن ؟ ايضا هذا السؤال مرتبط بسابقه فالسعر و المدة متلازمان ... حيث ان سعر السترايك و مدة الأوبشن ستحدد سعر الأوبشن .. فإن اردنا ان ندخل بالمبالغ الصغيرة لسعر الأوبشن يجب علينا الذهاب الى المدد البيعدة قليلا أو المدد الصغيرة جدا ... و هناك من يرى ان الدخول في مدة ستة اشهر آمن حيث ان تحليله الفني و الأساسي يثبت له انه سيكون هناك ارتفاع في السهم لكنه لا يعرف المدة التقريبية له و بالتالي ليكون في الآمان سيختار 6 شهور و آخر 3 شهور و آخر يختار المدة التي تلي أو تسبق اعلان الأرباح .. لكل شخص استراتيجيته في تحديد المدة ... و هو ايضا يقارنها بمحفظته و كم عدد العقود التي يستطيع شراؤها ...
اذا المدة الآمنه تعتمد على استراتيجية اختيار السهم و استراتيجية ادارة المحفظة و ادارة المخاطر .   هل للمدة حساب تناقصي ام ان السعر يثبت مع تقادم المدة ؟ نعم من الطبيعي ان يكون هناك تناقص لسعر الأوبشن مع تناقص المدة الباقية له .. و خاصة اذا حصل هناك انهيار او نزول قوي للسهم ... وهذا يحدث بشكل اكبر عندما يكون السترايك ( السعر ) بعيد عن سعر السهم الحالي ... بحيث ان القضية عرض و طلب و الناس لا تريد شراء او بيع سهم بعيد عن سعره و مدته الباقية قليلة . لذلك قد يعرض بسعر رخيص أو لا ترى اي طلب عليه و بالتالي يصبح قيمة استثمارك قد نقص اكثر من 50% او قد يصل الى صفر .   هل آخذ بسعر غالي ام ابحث عن السعر الرخيص ؟ هذا الاختيار يعود الى التحليل الفني البحت ومدى تمكنك منه ... حيث ان بالتحليل الفني ستعرف مقدار الارتفاع الذي سيحصل و ايضا المدة التقريبية التي سيحصل بها هذا الارتفاع .. و عليه سوف تحدد السعر مع المدة و قد تغامر قليلا في اختيارك للسعر ..... 
ولكننا هنا لا ننسى بأن ليس دائما السعر الرخيص هو الأفضل ... وليس دائما السعر الغالي هو الأفضل .... هي مسألة احتراف فني اساسي في عملية الاختيار ... و اعتقد بأن التحليل الفني يلعب دورا كبيرا في مسألة اختيار السعر و المدة للأوبشن .  هل يتماشى الارتفاع في السهم بنفس النسبة في سعر الأوبشن ؟ الارتفاع في الأوبشن يفوق ما يحدث في سعر السهم العادي اذا كان الاختيار صحيح .. كيف ؟ 
اذا كانت المدة طويلة بعض الشيء فلن يحدث ذلك الارتفاع وقد لا يتأثر سعر الأوبشن بأي ارتفاع في سعر السهم ... لذلك فإن اختيار السترايك ( السعر ) و المدة لهم دورا كبيرا في نسبة الارتفاع التي ستتحقق في سعر الأوبشن عندما يترتفع سعر السهم .  ايهما افضل المضاربة بالأسهم بالطريقة العادية ام الأوبشن ؟ نعود من جديد الى المقارنات ... مثال : اذا دخلت في الأوبشن بـ 10% من رأس المال و انتظرت تحقيق 100% لها في غضون شهرين فهذا يعني انه بعد شهرين سيكون لدي 110% كرأس مال . و لكن عندما اضارب بـ 100% من راس المال في الأسهم العادية و أحقق 1% يومي فهذا يعني انني احقق 22% من مبلغ الاستثمار شهريا . يعني بعد شهرين سيكون لدي 44% يعني 144 % كراس مال . 
ستقول لماذا استثمرت 10% و هنا 100% ... نسبة المخاطرة في الأوبشن اعلى بكثير من المتاجرة العادية .. بسبب المدة .  ايهما يحمل المخاطر اكبر ؟ و ايهما الأرباح اكبر ؟ بالطبع الأوبشن يحمل المخاطرة الأكبر ... و تتمثل خطورة الأوبشن في مدته .. فعندما تنقضي المدة و لم يحقق هدفه يكون قيمة الأوبشن صفر .. بينما الأسهم العادية لو تبقيها سنوات لن تفقد قيمتها . و كلاهما يحمل مخاطر ركود رأس المال في طول المدة .  هل تقوم على الأخبار او الأساسي ام الفني ؟ و ايهما الأهم ؟ ذكرت سابقا بأن هناك عدة تخصصات في الأوبشن ( المضارب – السونق – المستثمر الطويل المدة ) و لذلك فلكل منهم ادواته الخاصة في اختيار السهم .. الأساسي مهم للجميع و ايضا الفني مهم للجميع و لكن قد تختلف النسبة في كل منهما حسب تخصص المستثمر .
الأهم لمضارب الأوبشن هو الفني ... و للمستثمر الأساسي . و من يجمع فنيات الاثنان فهو بالتأكيد قد وصل الى بداية الاحتراف في الأوبشن .  هل يوجد شارتات تبين تاريخ السهم في الأوبشن ؟ للأسف لا يوجد شارتات للأوبشن او تاريخ يمكن الرجوع له للاستفادة من البيانات التاريخية في بناء استراتيجيات ناجحة . ( حسب علمي )   و السؤال الأهم لمحترفي الأوبشن هو : اي السترايك افضل للشراء او البيع ؟ و اي المدة افضل ؟ هذا فعلا السؤال المهم ... من يرى انه محترف اوبشن لابد له من ان يعرف محور الاحتراف في هذا المجال و هو يتمثل في ( الضلع الراسي و الضلع الأفقي و نقطة الارتكاز ( وهذا قد يغيب عن الكثير ممن يشتغلون في الأوبشن ... فهناك من يتحدث عن احتراف في جانبة الأقوى ( الأساسي أو الفني أو مجال الأخبار ) ... و لكن اذا لم يتوصل الى محور الاحتراف فلا زال دون لقب الاحتراف .  
هذه مجرد معلومات مطبعة بوجهات نظر ... قد يخالفها البعض و قد يضيف لها البعض الآخر و قد يؤيدها جمهور ثالث ....  
وفقكم الله ...  
منقول :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

10 نصائح في الاوبشن 
1 - عند اختيار اي اوبشن تحرى الدقه في ان تكون الشركه مصنفه ضمن الاسهم الحلال  
2 - في الاوبشن البعد عن الاسهم ذات التحرك البسيط او التذبذب الممل حتى لا تفقد قيمة الاوبشن مع قلة التذبذب و مرور الوقت  
3 - البعد كل البعد عن الاوبشن ذو التاريخ القريب حتى لا تفقد قيمة الاوبشن مع مرور الوقت  
4 - متابعة ارباح الشركه التي سوف تقوم بأختيار الاوبشن المناسب لها و معرفة تاريخ اعلان الارباح حتى لا تقع في فخ الارباح و يعكس اتجاه السهم و توقعك يصبح خطأ .  
5 متابعة اخبار الشركة التي تقوم بشراء الاوبشن لها لانه اي خبر في اي لحظه قد يغير من مسار السهم  
6 - التقييم او الاب قريد و الداون قريد ..المتابعه بشكل لصيق لمعرفة التحرك المناسب للسهم و الاوبشن معه  
7 - متابعة شارت الاسهم التي اخترت من الاوبشن ..و هي اهم الامور التي قد تساعدك على رسم خطوط اتجاه السهم و بالتالي الاوبشن معه  
8 - متابعة القيمه العادله للاوبشن عن طريق الدلتا و الثيتا ..و تقيم ذلك من حيث فقدان الاوبشن من قيمته  
9 - محاولة البعد عن الشراء مع بداية السوق ..و يفضل الشراء مع الساعه الاخيره حتى تعرف مسار السهم و حركته التي قد تكون عانت من الطلوع و النزول مع فترة السوق الطويله  
10 - محاولة فهم الامور بشكل واضح من مجريات نفطيه قبل الدخول في اي اوبشن يتحكم فيه سعر البترول  
الاوبشن جزأ لا يتجزأ من السهم و حركة السهم و السوق ومتابعة جني الارباح و حركة اي سهم و السوق بشكل عام و المؤشر بشكل خاص .   
هذا جزأ بسيط من الذي استطعت ان افهمه عن عالم الاوبشن حسب تعاملي مع هذا السوق ..اتمنى من الجميع المشاركه و الاستفاده و طرح اي نصائح يمكن ان يستفاد منها في عالم الاوبشن . 
بالتوفيق للجميع   
منقول :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

مصطلاحات مهمة  
Premium : السعر الحالي للاوبشن
Expiration date : تاريخ انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن 
Striking price : السعر المثبت لاسهم الاوبشن الذي يدفع مقابل كل مائة سهم 
Seller or writer : بائع الاوبشن 
Buyer : مشتري الاوبشن 
Contract : العقود وكل عقد لمائة سهم  
للاوبشن طريقتان : call و put  
Call : يختلف صيغته على حسب العملية اذا كان بائعا او مشتريا  
- اذا كنت مشتري فيصير لك حق شراء السهم او المؤشر  
مثال1 : فلان اشترى (Buyer ) عقد واحد (Contract 1) لشركة CSCO لسعر سهم $ 17.5 انتهاء شهر ديسمبر (الشهر الحالي هو نوفمبر) ، هنا المشتري يدفع مبلغ الـ Premium وهو 2.45$ و Expiration date هو 15 ديسمبر (الجمعة الثالثة من كل الشهر) و Striking price هو 17.5$ ، التوضيح: فلان هذا اشترى حق شراء عدد 100 سهم لشركة سسيكو وذلك قبل تاريخ 15 ديسمبر بسعر شراء ثابت وهو 17.5$ سواء صعد سعر السهم او هبط. اي من الان الى تاريخ 15 ديسمبر من حقه شراء 100 سهم لسسيكو سواء كان السعر 17.5 $ او 40 $.  
مصطلاحات:
In the money : يقصد بها عندما يكون سعر السهم في السوق اكبر من Striking price . 
مثال: فلان اشترى 1 Contract لشركة CSCO والـ Striking price 15$ وسعر السهم الحالي في الماركت هو 20$ فحالة الاوبشن هي In the money اي ان سعر السوق الحالي للسهم اكبر من Striking price. 
at the money : يقصد بها عندما يكون سعر السهم في السوق مساوي لي Striking price .  
مثال: فلان اشترى 1 Contract لشركة CSCO والـ Striking price 20$ وسعر السهم الحالي في الماركت هو 20$ فحالة الاوبشن هي at the money اي ان سعر السوق الحالي للسهم مساوي لي Striking price. 
out of the money: يقصد بها عندما يكون سعر السهم في السوق اقل من Striking price. 
مثال: فلان اشترى 1 Contract لشركة CSCO والـ Striking price 25$ وسعر السهم الحالي في الماركت هو 20$ فحالة الاوبشن هي out of the money اي ان سعر السوق الحالي للسهم اقل من Striking price.   
مكونات سعر الـ Premium : time value + intrinsic value  
intrinsic value هو الفرق بين سعر السهم و Striking price . 
مثال : فلان اشترى 1 Contract لشركة CSCO و Premium 2.45 $ والـ Striking price 17.5$ وسعر السهم الحالي في الماركت هو 19.19$ الفرق بين سعر السهم وال Striking price هو 1.69 $(19.19-17.5)وهو intrinsic value والباقي 0.76 هو time value ( 2.45-1.69) ، وهي قيمة للوقت من الان الى يوم انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن فكلما كان وقت انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن ابعد كان الـ time value كان اكبر ، مثال حقيقي: Striking price 17.5$ لشركة CSCO و Expiration date هو ديسمبر الـ Premium هو 2.45 $ ،اذا اخذنا نفس الاوبشن ولكن لـ Expiration date ابريل نجد ان الـ Premium هو 4.1$. الـ intrinsic value للمثالين السابقين هو 1.69 بينما الـ time value هو 0.76 لاوبشن شهر ديسمبر و 2.41 لشهر لشهر ابريل.  
الـ time value يتناقص مع مرور الوقت الى ان يصبح صفرا عند يوم انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن (او ربما قبل انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن بايام قليلة)، في المثال السابق نجد ان time value لشهر ابريل سوف تتبخر من 4.1 الى صفر عند يوم انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن.  
الية ارتفاع وانخفاض Premium : يرتفع الـ Premium بمقدار دولار واحد اذا ارتفع سعر السهم دولار واحد وكان وضع الاوبشن In the money اي ان لكل ارتفاع دولار في سعر السهم يرتفع الـ Premium دولار ، وينقص يمقدار دولار واحد اذا انخفض سعر السهم دولار واحد. 
مثال: سعر سهم CSCO اليوم هو 19.6 $ والـ Premium لـ Striking price 17.5 $ لشهر نوفمبر 2.1 $ ، اي ان المشتري سوف يدفع مبلغ 210$ دولار لشراء حق شراء السهم للبائع الاوبشن بمبلغ 17.5$ ، نفرض بعد ذلك ان المشتري طلب تنفيذ العملية (exercise) الذي سوف يحصل ان مشتري الاوبشن سوف يدفع مبلغ 1750$ (100 * 17.5$) وبعد ذلك له الحق بيع او الاحتفاظ بالاسهم، اذا باع الاسهم سوف يستلم 1960$ (100*19.6 سعر اليوم) للتوضيح:
المشتري دفع في البداية مبلغ الـ Premium -210
بعد ذلك دفع مبلغ الـ Striking price لشراء الاسهم –1750
بعد ذلك باع الاسهم بسعر السوق +1960
المحصلة صفر ما عدى مبلغ عمولة الوسيط ولم توضع للتبسيط. 
اذا لم يبع مشتري الاوبشن الاسهم (اي لم لنفذ العملية exercise ) وارتفع سعر السهم الى 22.6$ فان مشتري الاوبشن يستطيع ان يشتري الاسهم بمبلغ 17.5 ويبيعها بمبلغ 22.6$ اي مكسب 3 $ للسهم او 300 $ ( -210-1750+2260=300$ للمائة سهم)، من المثال واضح انه سعر السهم في السوق ارتفع 3 $ وبالتالي ارفتع مكسب شاري الاوبشن بنفس المبلغ (3$) لذا فان سعر الاوبشن سوف يرتفع من 2.1$ الى 5.1$ للعقد الواحد او من 210$ الى 510$ للمائة سهم. عادة مشتري الاوبشن عندما يرتفع سعر السهم بدلا من ان يشتري السهم بسعر 17.5$ وبعد ذلك يبيعه بالسعر المرتفع (22.6$) انما يبيع الاوبشن بسعر 5.1$ وهذا ما يحصل دائما اي عند ارتفاع السهم يبيع الاوبشن الذي يرتفع دولار مع كل دولار يرفتع به السهم. 
ماذا يحدث اذا ارتفع السهم في حالة at the money ؟؟؟ مثال سهم CSCO الان مثل سعره بالسوق 20$ لشهر ديسمبر والـ Premium هو 1$ لـ Striking price 20$، سعر الـ Premium هو لـ time value فقط واذا ضل سعر السهم بنفس المستوى الى يوم انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن فسوف ينقص سعر الاوبشن بسرعه الى ان يصل سفر قبل انتهاء صلاحيته بكم يوم، اما اذا ارتفع سعر السهم اليوم من 20$ الى 21 $ فسوف يرتفع Premium من 1$ الى 2$( 1$ لـ time value + 1$ لـ intrinsic value) اما اذا ارتفع الى 21$ بعد بعد اسبوعين فسوف يرتفع سعر الـ Premium الى1.5$ (0.5$ لـ time value + 1$ لـ intrinsic value) . 
ماذا يحدث اذا ارتفع السهم في حالة out of money مثال سهم CSCO الان مثل سعره بالسوق 20$ لشهر ديسمبر والـ Premium هو 0.1$ لـ Striking price 25$، سعر الـ Premium هو لـ time value فقط واذا ضل سعر السهم بنفس المستوى او ارتفع الى 25$ فقط الى يوم انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن فسوف ينقص سعر الاوبشن بسرعه الى ان يصل صفر قبل انتهاء صلاحيته بكم يوم، اما اذا ارتفع سعر السهم الى الكثر من 25$ فسوف يرتفع الـ Premium بمقدار دولار كلما ارتفع سعر السهم دولار ، فرضا ارتفع سعر السهم الى 27 اليوم فان سعر الـ Premium سوف يرتفع الى 2.1(0.1$ لـ time value + 2$ لـ intrinsic value).  
المشتري لـلـcall يريد ان يرتفع سعر السهم او المؤشر لكي يستفيد على شرط ان يرتفع السعر الى اكثر من Striking price لانه كل ما ارتفع سعر السهم دولار فوق الـ Striking price زاد سعر سعر الـ Premium دولار، اما بائع الاوبشن فيتمنى ان ينخفض سعر السهم لكي ينخفض سعر الـ Premium وعندك ذلك يمكن ان يشتري الاوبشن ويغلق العملية او ينتضر الى يوم انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن ويصبح الاوبشن ملغي ويستطيع بيع اوبشن اخر او بيع الاسهم. 
مثال:باع فلان اوبشن لشركة CSCO لعقد واحد (سعر السهم 20$) Striking price 17.5$ و Expiration date شهر يناير ووالـ Premium هو 3.1$ ، هنا الـ Premium يتكون من 2.5$ لـ intrinsic value (الفرق بين سعر السهم والـ Striking price) وايضا من time value0.6$، اذا ضل سعر السهم 20$ فان سعر الـ Premium سوف ينقص الى 2.5 بحلول الجمعه الثالثة من شهر يناير، اما اذا نقص سعر السهم اليوم الى 19 فان سعر الـ Premium فسوف ينقص دولار الى 2.1$ ( 1.5$ لي intrinsic value + 0.6$ لي time value) واذا نزل الى سعر السهم الى 18$ اليوم فان سعر الـ Premium فسوف ينقص دولارين الى 1.1$ ( 0.5$ لي intrinsic value + 0.6$ لي time value)، في هذه الحالة يستطيع بائع الاوبشن يشتري الاوبشن بسعر 1.1$ فيحصل على مكسب 2$ للعقد او 200 $ (باع بسعر 3.1$ -اشترى بسعر 1.1$) او ينتضر الى يوم انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن (بفرض ان سعر السهم ضل على 19$) فان سعر الاوبشن سوف يصبح 0.5$. 
لذا الوقت ليس في صالح المشتري بينما هو في صالح البائع 
عندما يبع شخص ما call هو يبع خيار بيع الاسهم بسعر محدد وريما يرتفع سعر السهم فيصبح مطالب يتوفير هذه الاسهم لذا الوسيط عادة يطلب ضمانات من البائع لكي يوفر هذه الاسهم لاحقا وهذا البيع يسمى Uncovered call وهو خطير لانه ربما يرتفع سعر السهم ارتفاع جنوني فيضطر المشتري شراء اسهم بسعر عالي جدا وبعد ذلك بيع هذه الاسهم الى شاري الاوبشن. 
يوجد نوع اخر من من بيع ال call وهو covered call . 
مثال: اشتريت اليوم مائة سهم من شركة CSCO بسعر 19.6$ (السعر الفعلي اليوم) للسهم الواحد ( 1960$ خلاف العمولة) بعد ذلك بعت عقد واحد لنفس الشركة لـ Striking price 20$ لشهر يناير والـ Premium 1.65$ فانك بعت حق بيع الاسهم بسعر 20$ من اليوم الى يناير ويكون سعر تكلفة السهم هو 17.95$ 
-1960 $ سعر مائة سهم وسعر السهم 19.6
+165$ المبلغ الذي اخذته من بيع الاوبشن
الناتج هو 1795 او 17.95 للسهم فاذا نفذ المشتري عملية البيع ( يحصل عادة عندما يترفع السعر كثيرا ويكون قبل انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن بقليل) فانك سوف تبيع بسعر 20$ للسهم فسوف يكون المكسب هو 205$ (2000+165-1960) بعكس الذي اشترى السهم بسعر 19.6 وباع بسعر 20$ فسوف يكسب فقط 40$ (2000-1960)، ولكن عيب هذا الاوبشن اذا ارتفع سعر السهم ارتفاع كبير لن يستفيد بائع الاوبشن من هذا الارتفاع. 
مثال: اشتريت اليوم مائة سهم من شركة CSCO بسعر 19.6$ (السعر الفعلي اليوم) للسهم الواحد ( 1960$ خلاف العمولة) بعد ذلك بعت عقد واحد لنفس الشركة لـ Striking price 20$ لشهر يناير والـ Premium 1.65$ فانك بعت حق بيع الاسهم بسعر 20$ من اليوم الى يناير ويكون سعر تكلفة السهم هو 17.95$ ، بعد ذلك ارتفع سعر السهم من 19.6 الى 25$ فاذا تنفذت العملية فسوف يكون مكسبك محدود 205$ بينما الذي اشترى السهم بسعر 19.6 وباع بسعر 25$ فسوف يكسب مبلغ 5.4 للسهم الواحد او 540 للمائة سهم (2500-1960). 
لذا فان الـ covered call ينفع للاسهم التي يتوقع ان يكون ارتفاعاه طفيف او انخفاض طفيف او لايكون هناك ارتفاع. 
مثال: اشتريت اليوم مائة سهم من شركة CSCO بسعر 19.6$ (السعر الفعلي اليوم) للسهم الواحد ( 1960$ خلاف العمولة) بعد ذلك بعت عقد واحد لنفس الشركة لـ Striking price 20$ لشهر ديسمبر والـ Premium 1.3$ فانك بعت حق بيع الاسهم بسعر 20$ من اليوم الى ديسمبر ويكون سعر تكلفة السهم هو 17.95$، فرضا انخفض السهم من 19.6 الى 18.6$ فان بائع سعر الـ Premium سوف ينزل الى 0.9$ (تقريبا) فيستطيع بائع الاوبشن شراء الاوبشن الذي باعه بسعر 0.9$ ويصبح سعر تكلفة السهم هو 19.2$ (-19.6+1.3-0.9=19.2) ويسطيع ان يتنضر الى ان يرتفع السهم من جديد ويبيع اوبشن اخر (اذا انتظر الىان يرتفع السهم فسوف يرتفع الاوبشن ايضا). 
بصفه عامة فان كثير من مستخدمي الاوبشن يتبعون استراتيجة معينه مثل الـ covered call ام البعض الاخر فانهم يشترون الـ call على امل ان يرتفع السهم فيرتفع Premium ولكن يجب ان يكون ارتفاع السهم كبير حتى يعوض الانخفاض في time value مع مرور الوقت ويعتبر شراء الـ call من غير استراتيجية معينه هو نوع من القمار .
ان مشتري الـ call له حق بشراء الاسهم بسعر ثابت مثال: اشترى فلان عقد واحد لشركة سكيكو والـ Expiration date هو ديسمبر والـ Striking price هو 20 وسعر السهم حاليا 19.6 والـ Premium هو 1.3$ فاذا ارتفع سعر السهم الى 22 مثلا فان الـ Premium سوف يرتفع الى 3.3 تقريبا ، اي ان زيادة سعر السهم في مصلحة شاري الcall 
النوع الثاني من الاوبشن هو PUT وهو عكس الـ call 
مثال: اشترى فلان عقد واحد للـput لشركة لشركة سسيكو لـ Expiration date هو ديسمبر والـ Striking price هو 20 وسعر السهم حاليا 19.6 والـ Premium هو 1.5$ توضيح: المشتري هنا له حق بيع المائة سهم (عقد واحد) من الان الى الجمعة الثالثة من شهر ديسمبر بسعر 20$هنا حق بيع وليس حق الشراء مثل call . 
شاري الـ put من مصلحته ان ينزل سعر السهم لكي يكسب 
مثال: اشترى فلان عقد واحد لشركة لشركة سسيكو لـ Expiration date هو ديسمبر والـ Striking price هو 20 وسعر السهم حاليا 19.6 والـ Premium هو 1.5$، فاذا فرضنا انه نزل سعر من19.6 $ الى 15$، فيمكن لشاري الput ان يشتري مائة سهم لسسيكو بسعر رخيص 15$ ومن ثم يبيعها الى بائع الـput بسعر 20$
للتوضيح
-150 $ دفعت لشراء الput
- 1500 دفعت لشراء مائة سهم لسسيكو
+2000 مقابل بيع الاسهم لبائع الـ put (عمل exercise)
الناتج مكسب 350$  
عمليا الذي يحصل عند انخفاض سعر السهم يرتفع سعر Premium ومن ثم يمكن بيع ال put بسعر اعلى من سعر الشراء 
مثال: اشترى فلان عقد واحد لشركة لشركة سسيكو لـ Expiration date هو ديسمبر والـ Striking price هو 20 وسعر السهم حاليا 19.6 والـ Premium هو 1.5$، فاذا فرضنا انه نزل سعر من19.6 $ الى 15$، فان سعر الـ Premium يترفع الى الى حوالي 5$ فيمكنك بيعه بسعر 5$ ويكون المكسب 350$ للمائة سهم او 3.5$ للعقد الواحد(5-1.5). 
ذكرت سابقا المصطلحات التالية
In the money, at the money, at the money 
سوف تكون هذه الحالات نفسها موجوده في put ولكن بالعكس 
In the money: يقصد بها عندما يكون سعر السهم في السوق اقل من Striking price . 
مثال: فلان اشترى 1 Contract put لشركة CSCO والـ Striking price 25$ وسعر السهم الحالي في الماركت هو 20$ فحالة الاوبشن هي In the money اي ان سعر السوق الحالي للسهم اقل من Striking price. 
at the money : يقصد بها عندما يكون سعر السهم في السوق مساوي لي Striking price .  
مثال: فلان اشترى 1 Contract put لشركة CSCO والـ Striking price 20$ وسعر السهم الحالي في الماركت هو 20$ فحالة الاوبشن هي at the money اي ان سعر السوق الحالي للسهم مساوي لي Striking price. 
out of the money: يقصد بها عندما يكون سعر السهم في السوق اكبر من Striking price. 
مثال: فلان اشترى 1 Contract put لشركة CSCO والـ Striking price 15$ وسعر السهم الحالي في الماركت هو 20$ فحالة الاوبشن هي out of the money اي ان سعر السوق الحالي للسهم اكبر من Striking price. 
الية ارتفاع وانخفاض Premium في حالة الـPUT : يرتفع الـ Premium بمقدار دولار واحد اذا انخفض سعر السهم دولار واحد وكان وضع الاوبشن In the money اي ان لكل انخفاض دولار في سعر السهم يرتفع الـ Premium دولار ، وينقص يمقدار دولار واحد اذا انخفض سعر السهم دولار واحد. 
مثال: سعر سهم CSCO اليوم هو 19.6 $ والـ Premium لـ Striking price 22.5$ لشهر نوفمبر 2.9 $ ، اي ان المشتري سوف يدفع مبلغ 290$ دولار لشراء حق بيع الاسهم لبائع الاوبشن بمبلغ 22.5$ ، نفرض بعد ذلك ان المشتري طلب تنفيذ العملية (exercise) الذي سوف يحصل ان مشتري الاوبشن سوف يدفع مبلغ 1960$ (100 * 19.6$) مقابل شراء الاسهم من السوق وبعد ذلك له الحق بيع الاسهم لبائع الـ put اوبشن، اذا اشترى الاسهم سوف يدفع 1960$ (100*19.6 سعر اليوم) للتوضيح:
المشتري دفع في البداية مبلغ الـ Premium -290
بعد ذلك اشترى الاسهم بسعر السوق -1960
بعد ذلك باع الاسهم بمبلغ الـ Striking price (22.5) –2250 
المحصلة صفر ما عدى مبلغ عمولة الوسيط ولم توضع للتبسيط. 
اذا انتضر مشتري الـ put (اي لم لنفذ العملية exercise ) واتخفض سعر السهم الى 15$ فان مشتري الاوبشن يستطيع ان يشتري الاسهم من السوق بسعر 15 ويبيعها بمبلغ 22.5$ اي مكسب 4.6 $ للسهم او 460 $ ( -290-1500+2250=460$ للمائة سهم)، من المثال واضح انه سعر السهم في السوق انخفض 4.6 $ وبالتالي ارتفع مكسب شاري الاوبشن بنفس المبلغ (4.6$) لذا فان سعر الاوبشن سوف يرتفع من 2.9$ الى 7.5$ للعقد الواحد او من 290$ الى 750$ للمائة سهم. عادة مشتري الاوبشن الـput عندما ينخفض سعر السهم بدلا من ان يشتري السهم بسعر 1500$ وبعد ذلك يبيعه بالسعر المرتفع (22.6$) انما يبيع الاوبشن بسعر 7.5$ وهذا ما يحصل دائما اي عند انخفاض السهم يبيع الاوبشن الذي يرتفع دولار مع كل دولار يرفتع به السهم. 
ماذا يحدث اذا ارتفع السهم في حالة at the money ؟؟؟ مثال سهم CSCO الان مثلا سعره بالسوق 20$ والـput لشهر ديسمبر والـ Premium هو 1$ لـ Striking price 20$، سعر الـ Premium هو لـ time value فقط واذا ضل سعر السهم بنفس المستوى الى يوم انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن فسوف ينقص سعر الاوبشن بسرعه الى ان يصل صفر قبل انتهاء صلاحيته بكم يوم، اما اذا انخفض سعر السهم اليوم من 20$ الى 19 $ فسوف يرتفع Premium من 1$ الى 2$( 1$ لـ time value + 1$ لـ intrinsic value) اما اذا انخفض الى 19$ بعد بعد اسبوعين فسوف يرتفع سعر الـ Premium الى1.5$ (0.5$ لـ time value + 1$ لـ intrinsic value) . 
ماذا يحدث اذا ارتفع السهم في حالة out of money مثال سهم CSCO الان مثلا سعره بالسوق 20$ والـput لشهر ديسمبر والـ Premium هو 0.2$ لـ Striking price 15$، سعر الـ Premium هو لـ time value فقط واذا ضل سعر السهم بنفس المستوى او انخفض الى 15$ فقط الى يوم انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن فسوف ينقص سعر الاوبشن بسرعه الى ان يصل صفر قبل انتهاء صلاحيته بكم يوم، اما اذا انخفض سعر السهم الى اكثر من 15$ فسوف يرتفع الـ Premium بمقدار دولار كلما انخفض سعر السهم دولار ، فرضا انخفض سعر السهم الى 13 اليوم فان سعر الـ Premium سوف يرتفع الى 2.1(0.1$ لـ time value + 2$ لـ intrinsic value). 
المشتري لـلـ put يريد ان ينخفض سعر السهم او المؤشر لكي يستفيد بشرط ان ينخفض السعر الى اكثر من Striking price لانه كل ما انخفض سعر السهم دولار اقل الـ Striking price زاد سعر سعر الـ Premium دولار، اما بائع الاوبشن put فيتمنى ان ان يرتفع سعر السهم لكي ينخفض سعر الـ Premium وعند ذلك يمكن ان يشتري الاوبشن ويغلق العملية او ينتضر الى يوم انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن ويصبح الاوبشن ملغي ويستطيع بيع اوبشن اخر او بيع الاسهم. 
مثال:باع فلان اوبشن put لشركة CSCO لعقد واحد (سعر السهم 20$) Striking price 22.5$ و Expiration date شهر يناير والـ Premium هو 3.6$ ، هنا الـ Premium يتكون من 2.5$ لـ intrinsic value (الفرق بين سعر السهم والـ Striking price) وايضا من time value1.1$، اذا ضل سعر السهم 20$ فان سعر الـ Premium سوف ينقص الى 2.5 بحلول الجمعه الثالثة من شهر يناير، اما اذا زاد سعر السهم اليوم الى 21 فان سعر الـ Premium فسوف ينقص دولار الى 2.6$ ( 1.5$ لي intrinsic value + 1.1$ لي time value) واذا اترفع الى سعر السهم الى 22$ اليوم فان سعر الـ Premium فسوف ينقص دولارين الى 1.6$ ( 0.5$ لي intrinsic value + 1.1$ لي time value)، في هذه الحالة يستطيع بائع الاوبشن PUT يشتري الاوبشن بسعر 1.6$ فيحصل على مكسب 2.5$ للعقد او 250 $ (باع بسعر 3.6$ -اشترى بسعر 1.6$) او ينتضر الى يوم انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن (بفرض ان سعر السهم ضل على 22$) فان سعر الاوبشن سوف يصبح 0.5$. 
لذا الوقت ليس في صالح المشتري بينما هو في صالح البائع 
عندما يبع شخص ما PUT هو يبع خيار بيع الاسهم بسعر محدد وريما ينخفض سعر السهم فيصبح مطالب بشراء هذه الاسهم اذا نفذ المشتري العملية (exercise) واذا انخفض سعر السهم كثيرا او يعني طاح سعره فانه يضطر الى شراء الاسهم (اذا لم يكن اغلق العملية اي انه الاوبشن put الذي باعه يشتريه مره اخرى) وتطيح في كبده.  
كما ذكرت سابقا فان مشتري الput يتمنى ان ينخفض سعر السهم تماما مثل بائع الـ call وبائع الـ put يتمنى ان ان يرتفع سعر السهم تماما مثل شاري الـ call. 
ماذا نستفيد من الـPUT؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
يستخدم شراء الـ put كضمان وتعويض اذا انخفض السهم . 
مثال: اشترى فلان مائة سهم من شركة سسيكو بسعر 19.6$ للسهم لكنه يخشى ان ينخفض السهم هنا يمكنه شراء عقد واحد للـ PUT Striking price 20$ و Expiration date شهر يناير ووالـ Premium هو 2.5$ (0.4$ لي intrinsic value + 2.1$ لي time value )، يوجد هناك ثلاثة احتملات للسهم من الان الى شهر يناير: صعود او نزول او ثبات 
في حالة صعود السهم 
اذا ارتفع السهم مثلا الى 22.5 فان الـ Premium سوف ينخفض وربما يصل سعره الى صفر ولكن مكسبه سوف يكون 0.4$ للسهم او 40 دولار
-1960 سعر شراء مائة سهم 
-250 سعر شارء لـ put
+2250 سعر بيع الاسهم
الناتج مكسب 40 دولار 
اذا ارتفع السهم مثلا الى 25 فان الـ Premium سوف ينخفض وربما يصل سعره الى صفر ولكن مكسبه سوف يكون 2.9$ للسهم او 290 دولار
وهكذا كلما ارتفع السهم اكثر كان من صالحة 
في حالة انخفاض السهم 
اذا انخفض السهم مثلا الى 17 خلال يومين فان الـ Premium سوف يترفع الى4.6 (2.6$ لي intrinsic value + 2.0$ لي time value ) فابمكانه بيع الـ put وبالتالي تخفيض تكلفة السهم
-1960 مبلغ تكلفة المائة سهم
-250 سعر شراء الـ put
+460 من بيع سعرالـ put
الناتج هو 1750 اي ان تكلفة السهم الواحد 17.5 اصبحت بدلا من 19.6 ويمكنه بيع السهم بعد ذلك اذا ارتفع  
اما اذا اتخفض السهم مثلا الى 17 خلال في قبل انتهاء فترة الصلاحية بقليل فان الـ Premium سوف يترفع الى3 (3$ لي intrinsic value + 0$ لي time value ) فابمكانه بيع الـ put وبالتالي تخفيض تكلفة السهم
-1960 مبلغ تكلفة المائة سهم
-250 سعر شراء الـ put
+300 من بيع سعرالـ put
الناتج هو 1910 اي ان تكلفة السهم الواحد اصبحت 19.1 بدلا من 19.6 ويمكنه بيع السهم بعد ذلك اذا ارتفع 
في حالة ثبات السعر  
اذا ثبت السعر في مستوى 19.6 فان سعر الـ Premium سوف يتناقص الى يصبح 0.4$ قبل انتهاء صلاحية الاوبشن فيمكنه بيعه بسعر 0.4$
-1960 مبلغ تكلفة المائة سهم
-250 سعر شراء الـ put
+40 من بيع سعرالـ put
الناتج هو 2170 اي ان تكلفة السهم الواحد اصبحت 21.7 اي زاد سعر التكلفة بي 2.1 $ 
مما سبق نجد انه اذا ارتفع سعر السهم فانه سوف يكون هناك مكاسب من بيعه واذا انخفض سعر السهم سوق يقل تكلفة سعر السهم ام اذا ثبت السعر ان تكلفة السهم سوف تزيد قليلا . 
ذكرت الى الان نوعين من الاستراتجيات التي تستخدم في الاوبشن وهي بيع الـ covered call (ذكرتها في البداية) وهي تفيد عندما يرتفع السهم قليلا او ينخفض قليلا او يثبت سعره وكذلك شراء put الذي يستخدم كضمان من انخفاض قيمة السهم فاذا ارتفع سعر السهم يوجد هناك مكسب واذا انخفض تقل سعر تكلفة السهم واذ ثبت تزيد تكلفة السهم قليلا. والطريقتين المذكورة (بيع الـ covered call و شراء put ) تعتبر من ابسط الاستراتجيات في الاوبشن. 
يوجد هناك استراتجيات اخرى معقده وهي تطبق بشراء وبيع call و put معا منها spread و straddle و hedge ويتفرع كل نوع منهم الى عدة انواع ، ويستخدم كل نوع على حسب توقعات المضارب، مثلا يوجد نوع ينتج عنه مكاسب كبيره اذا ارتفع او انخفض سعر السهم اكثرمن 5$ وكل ما زاد الارتفاع او الانخفاض زاد المكاسب ولكن يوجد خساير اذا ارتفع او انخفض السهم بحدود 5$، وهناك نوع يوجد به مكاسب كبيره اذا ارتفع السهم او انخفض بحدود ال5$ ولكن اذا ارتفع او انخفض اكثر من 5$ ذلك تحصل الخساير، ومن هذه الاتواع انه اذا اردت ارباح محدودة وخساير محدودة او او ارباح كبيره او خساير كبيره. 
المشكلة انه في هذه الاستراجيات يجب عليك بيع او شراء الcall او put وهذا ما لا يوفره معظم الوسطاء لانه يوجد هناك مخاطر اذا سمحوا للجميع ببيع الcall مثلا لذا عادة الوسطاء يسمحون لنا بالشراء فقط لانه ليس لهم فيها مخاطرة عليهم والخساير على المستثمر فقط، اتوقع انهم يسمحون بالبيع للتجار الكبار الذين لهم سمعة حسنه وقوة مالية كبيره، لذا من الصعب علينا استخدام الاستراتجيات المعقدة لانه تحتاج الى بيع اوبشن وليس فقط شراء. 
عموما معظم كبار المتعاملين في الاوبشن شراءهم وبيعهم حسب الاستارتجيات المذكورة.  
منقول :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

لتوضيح اكبر عن الاوبشن 
نفترض ان (ابراهيم) يملك عقاراً ويود بيعه بخمسون الف دولار ، (هيثم) سمع عن العقار وذهب الى (ابراهيم) ووافق على شراء العقار بالسعر المطلوب ، ولكن (هيثم) لا يملك المبلغ المطلوب كاملا لذا (سيحجز) العقار (لفترة معينة) ولنفترض لمدة شهر ، وليحجز (هيثم) العقار عليه ان يعطي (ابراهيم) عربوناً او مقدم غير قابل للاسترجاع ولنفترض ان العربون قدره خمسة الاف دولار ، الان ماذا نفهم من ذلك ، نفهم ان ابراهيم (ملزم) ان يبيع العقار لهيثم خلال شهر اذا توفر المبلغ كاملا لدى هيثم ، ونفهم ان هيثم (يملك الحق ولكن غير ملزم) في شراء العقار خلال شهر أي ان هيثم يملك العقار مؤقتاً ولكن مع وقف التنفيذ 
(ماجد) سمع متأخرا عن عقار (ابراهيم) الذي يود بيعه ، (ماجد) مهتم بشراء العقار ولكن لا يستطيع ان يذهب الى (ابراهيم) مالك العقار لانه الان (ملزم) ان يبيع العقار لـ(هيثم) خلال شهر ، الان (ماجد) سيختار اما ان ينتظر حتى انقضاء الشهر ويرى ما اذا استطاع (هيثم) ان يشتري العقار ولكن (ماجد) قد يفقد العقار وبعدها سيضطر ان يدفع اكثر للحصول على العقار ، اوعليه ان يذهب الى من حجز العقار قبله ويتفاهم معه ، يذهب (ماجد) الى (هيثم) ويتفق معه ان يتنازل عن حقه في شراء العقار ليتفقان اخيرا ان يدفع (ماجد) مبلغ ستة الاف دولار لـ(هيثم) ليصبح الان المالك المؤقت للعقار وهو (ماجد) 
السيناريو اعلاه شبيه بسيناريو الاوبشن تماما ، عندما تشتري عقد اوبشن فانت تحجز احقية اسهم شركة لفترة محدودة وتبيعه لمن يهتم قبل انقضاء المدة ، اذا لم تقم بشراء الاسهم بالسعر المتفق عليه ستخسر المبلغ الذي دفعته كاملا (العربون premium) ، عملية شراء الاسهم المتفق عليها تسمى بـ Exercise  
عليك ان تعلم ان كل عقد اوبشن يساوي 100 سهم ، فلنفترض انك تود شراء عقد اوبشن لشركة امزون AMZN لشهر اغسطس وبسعر مستهدف 55 ، رمز هذا الاوبشن ZQNHK ، سترى ان سعر الطلب هو 1.55 علما ان هذا سعر الاوبشن للسهم الواحد وبما ان العقد يساوي 100 سهم فاضرب هذا المبلغ على 100 ليساوي 155 دولار وهو المبلغ الذي ستدفعه لكل (عقد Contract) تشتريه 
الاوبشن يختلف عن الاسهم في عدة اوجه ، عندما تود شراء سهم ستراقب اخر سعر وصل اليه السهم Last Price او اسعار العرض والطلب ولكن الاوبشن يختلف هنا ، عند شراء الاوبشن راقب الطلب Ask وهو السعر الذي ستدفعه ، وعند بيع الاوبشن راقب العرض Bid وهو السعر الذي ستحصل عليه ، وتجاهل تماما اخر سعر Last لان اخر سعر قد يكون سعرا قبل عدة ايام او اسبوع 
بس تنبيه وتحذير لا تتعاملوا مع الاوبشن قبل ما تفهموا الاوبشن بشكل كامل وطبيعته ، لان الاستثمار في الاوبشن ممكن يكون خطير جدا ، بيني وبينكم الاوبشن اخطر من الاستثمار في البيني ، وممكن يكون طريقك الى الملايين اذا فهمت كيف تتعامل معه  
منقول :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

العناصر الاساسية للاوبشن  
الاوبشن لاي شركة يتكون من ثلاثة عناصر اساسية
* تاريخ الصلاحية Expiry 
* السعر المستهدف (او المتفق عليه) Strike
* النوع (Call or Put) 
على سبيل المثال الاوبشن التالي لشركة VTS
VTS June'04 20 CALL  
June'04
يونيو 2004 وهو الشهر الذي سينتهي الاوبشن فيه صلاحيته ، في مثالنا هذا تاريخ انتهاء الصلاحية هو شهر يونيو ، وتحديدا اخر يوم للاوبشن هو يوم الجمعة (الثالث) من الشهر ، شهر يونيو JUNE أي اخر يوم له هو 18/6 فلو كان الشهر يوليو JULY فآخر يوم له هو 16/7 او شهر اغسطس AUGUST آخر يوم هو 20/8 وهكذا .. 
CALL
وهو نوع الاوبشن ، هناك نوعان للاوبشن CALL او PUT ، تختار CALL في حال ما اذا كنت تتوقع (للسهم) ان يرتفع والعكس صحيح بالنسبة لـ PUT 
رقم 20
وهو السعر المستهدف STRIKE ، كلما اقترب السهم من السعر المستهدف ارتفعت قيمته والعكس صحيح اعتماداً على (نوع) الاوبشن ، اما اذا تخطاه فهو يعتبر اوبشن قوي وجيد يتأثر بشكل مباشر بحركة السهم 
------------------ 
رمز الاوبشن Option Symbol 
رمز الاوبشن يتكون من ثلاثة اجزاء
* رمز الشركة (الخاص بالاوبشن) 
* رمز شهر الانتهاء + نوع الاوبشن 
* رمز السعر المستهدف 
على سبيل المثال رمز للاوبشن الذي ذكرناه سابقاً هو
VTSFD 
الجزء الاول الاحرف VTS
وهو رمز الشركة (الخاص بالاوبشن) ، وهو في العادة نفس رمز الشركة للاسهم ، و(لابد) ان لا يزيد عن ثلاثة احرف ، فاذا كان رمز الشركة للاسهم يزيد عن ثلاثة احرف مثل EBAY فإن لها رمز او اكثر خاص بالاوبشن وكل رمز يتكون من ثلاثة احرف فقط 
الجزء الثاني الحرف F
وهو يشير الى شهر انتهاء الاوبشن وفي نفس الوقت نوع الاوبشن CALL او PUT ، كما نرى في القائمة التالية ان حرف F تعني شهر يونيو JUNE من نوع CALL

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

القائمة التالية الخاصة باشهر من نوع CALL القائمة التالية الخاصة باشهر من نوع CALL
A : JAN يناير
B : FEB فبراير
C : MAR مارس
D : APR ابريل
E : MAY مايو
F : JUN يونيو
G : JUL يوليو
H : AUG اغسطس
I : SEP سبتمبر
J : OCT اكتوبر
K : NOV نوفمبر
L : DEC ديسمبر  القائمة التالية الخاصة باشهر من نوع PUT
M : JAN يناير
N : FEB فبراير
O : MAR مارس
P : APR ابريل
Q : MAY مايو
R : JUN يونيو
S : JUL يوليو
T : AUG اغسطس
U : SEP سبتمبر
V : OCT اكتوبر
W : NOV نوفمبر
X : DEC ديسمبر 
الجزء الثالث الحرف D
وهو يشير الى السعر المستهدف ، كما نرى في القائمة التالية فان الحرف D تعني السعر المستهدف 20 
A : 5
B : 10
C : 15
D : 20
E : 25
F : 30
G : 35
H : 40
I : 45
J : 50
K : 55
L : 60
M : 65
N : 70
O : 75
P : 80
Q : 85
R : 90
S : 95
T : 100 
U : 7.5
V : 12.5
W : 17.5
X : 22.5
Y : 27.5
Z : 32.5 هذه هي الطريقة القديمة لاستنتاج رمز الاوبشن ، وانا وضعتها هنا فقط لفهم اكثر في رمز الاوبشن ، اذا اردت معرفة رمز اوبشن بسهولة تفضل بزيارة موقع ياهو للاوبشن http://biz.yahoo.com/opt/  ضع رمز السهم في الـ Options Lookup مثلا EBAY
ستظهر امامك قائمتين كول و بوت لاقرب اوبشنس شارفت على الانتهاء ، يمكنك اختيار أي شهر لتنتقل من قائمة الى اخرى ستجد امام كل اوبشن رمز الاوبشن وسعر العرض والطلب على الاوبشن   منقول :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

العوامل التي تتحكم بحركة الاوبشن :  اولا : حركة السهم المرتبط بالاوبشن
بديهيا الاوبشن له علاقة وطيدة بالسهم ، بالنسبة لاوبشن من نوع CALL التي هي (خارج نطاق الهدف) كلما ارتفعت قيمة السهم كلما (ساهم) ذلك على ارتفاع قيمة الاوبشن ، اما الاوبشن من نوع CALL التي هي (داخل نطاق الهدف) فكلما ارتفعت قيمة السهم كلما اثر ذلك بشكل (مباشر) على ارتفاع قيمة الاوبشن ، وطبعا العكس صحيح لاوبشن من نوع PUT 
ثانيا : الزمن
وهو العامل الذي يكون ضدك دائماً في عالم الاوبشن ، كما نعرف ان الاوبشن له فترة مؤقتة قد تكون شهر او عدة اشهر او سنة ، وكلما اقترب الاوبشن من موعد انتهاء صلاحيته قلت قيمته تدريجياً ولكن دون تجاهل العوامل الاخرى التي ستساعد على ارتفاع او انخفاض قيمة الاوبشن 
ثالثا : خارج او داخل نطاق الهدف
ما معنى ان يكون الاوبشن خارج نطاق الهدف out of the money او داخل نطاق الهدف in the money ، كما نعرف ان الاوبشن له سعر مستهدف STRIKE فاذا كان لدينا اوبشن من نوع CALL عند سعر مستهدف 50 وكان سعر السهم حاليا اقل من 50 دولار فهذا معناه ان الاوبشن (خارج نطاق الهدف) اما اذا كان سعر السهم اكثر من 50 دولار فهذا معناه ان الاوبشن (داخل نطاق الهدف) والعكس صحيح بالنسبة لاوبشن من نوع PUT ، اما اذا كان سعر السهم عند 50 دولار تماما او اقل او اكثر بعدة سنتات فهو يعتبر اوبشن (في نطاق الهدف) at the money ، في شرحي السابق اوضحت ان الاوبشن (داخل نطاق الهدف) يعتبر اوبشن قوي ويتأثر مباشرة بحركة السهم 
على سبيل المثال اذهب الى موقع ياهو للاوبشن http://biz.yahoo.com/opt اذا اردنا ان نرى قائمة الاوبشن من نوع CALL لشركة سيسكو CSCO لشهر يوليو ، سنجد ان سعر السهم حاليا 23.68 دولار ، سترى ان الاوبشنس التي هي باسعار مستهدفة اقل من هذه القيمة مضللة بالاصفر والتي تعني انها اوبشنس (داخل نطاق الهدف) والباقي (خارج نطاق الهدف) ، اما الاوبشنس من نوع PUT لنفس الشركة باسعار مستهدفة اكثر من قيمة سيسكو الحالية مضللة بالاصفر وهي اوبشنس (داخل نطاق الهدف) 
رابعا : العرض والطلب
وهي من ضمن العوامل التي لا يمكن تجاهلها ، وهي واضحة تماما ومعروفة فكلما زاد الطلب عن العرض ارتفعت القيمة وكلما زاد العرض عن الطلب قلت القيمة ، ولكن علينا ان نعترف ان مزاج العرض والطلب على الاوبشن يتأثر بحركة السهم والزمن  
معلومة مهمة :
الاوبشن الذي يتأثربعوامل حركة السهم والزمن والعرض والطلب هو الاوبشن (داخل نطاق الهدف) ، اما الاوبشن (خارج نطاق الهدف) فانه يتاثر بعامل الزمن فقط وكلما كان بعيداً عن الهدف قل تأثره بحركة السهم 
على سبيل المثال 
اوبشن شركة سيسكو CSCO July 25 Call - CYQGE
وهو اوبشن خارج نطاق الهدف ، نجد قيمته لا تتجاوز 20 سنت وهذا القيمة ناتجة عن قيمة الزمن المتبقي لهذا الاوبشن علما ان هذا الاوبشن عمره اسبوعان تقريبا 
اما اذا راينا الاوبشن التالي
CSCO July 20 Call - CYQGE
وهو اوبشن داخل نطاق الهدف ، سنجد ان قيمته الحالية 3.80 ، لتعرف قيمة هذا الاوبشن الحقيقية قم بطرح السعر المستهدف من قيمة السهم الحالي أي 23.68-20=3.68 وهي قيمة الاوبشن الحقيقية الناتجة عن موقع السهم الآن ، بقي من قيمة الاوبشن 12 سنت وهو ناتج عن الزمن المتبقي والعرض والطلب ، وقد تزيد قيمته اذا زاد الطلب عليه. 
انتهيت من شرح العوامل التي تتحكم بحركة الاوبشن ، وللاضافة معلومة بسيطة ولكن مهمة عن طبيعة حركة (سعر) الاوبشن ، قد يتبادر للبعض ان حركة سعر الاوبشن شبيهة بالاسهم وهذا خطأ ، حركة سعر الاسهم عبارة عن قفزات ، فاذا كان سعر اوبشن اقل من 3 دولارات فان حركة السهم عبارة عن قفزات 5 سنتات ، فمثلا اذا كان سعر سهم 1.50 لتزيد قيمته سيقفز مباشرة الى سعر 1.55 ومن ثم الى 1.60 وهكذا ، اما اذا قلت قيمته يقفز مباشرة الى سعر 1.45 ومن ثم الى 1.40 وهكذا ، اما اذا كان قيمته اكثر من 3 دولارات فان حركة السهم ستكون عبارة عن قفزات 10 سنتات !!! 
شكرا لمن قرا بغرض الاستفادة ، ولكن مرة اخرى تنبيه وتحذير لا تستثمر بالاوبشن لانه ممكن يكون خطير على استثماراتك ، وليس أي مستثمر يستثمر في الاوبشن ، بعد معرفتك بالاوبشن راقب حركة الاوبشن وضارب بالقلم والورقة لترى مدى مهارتك في الاوبشن
__________________ منقول :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عياد

موضوع جميل ومفيد وان شاء الله يستفيد منه الجميع   جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

> موضوع جميل ومفيد وان شاء الله يستفيد منه الجميع    جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

   جزاك الله كل خير  :Hands: لانك مشكور فى قلوبنا و خيرك علينا كلنا و ومنور عقولنا

----------


## المغامرة

:A015: : 
الف شكر  علي الموضوع.......ماقصرت ....اوفيت للموضوع   
كل جوانبة   
جزاك الله خير ......

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

> : 
> الف شكر علي الموضوع.......ماقصرت ....اوفيت للموضوع  
> كل جوانبة  
> جزاك الله خير ......

 تسلم  اختي  على المرور  بصراحه انتي تملكي احساس مرهف بالذوق ولكي مني اجمل تحيه وسلام

----------


## EGYPT-EVEREX-FOREX

الأوبشن .. بالمثال
الأوبشن يبدأ بالمثال التالي : انت مستثمر لمدة سنة وليس مضارب وقررت الان تشتري شركة BRCM بسعر 35 $ .. وأنا مستشارك المالي .. اتوقع لك أن يصل في نهاية عام 2006م 50 دولار .. أى العائد حوالي 43% ، وافقت وتم شراء 1000 سهم بـ 35.000 دولار وهي الآن في محفظتك ..  
جاءك بعد ذلك مستشارك المالي الى هو أنا يعنى ، وقال لك انت ما عندك نيه تبيع الا نهاية السنة صحيح تقول نعم ، طيب أقول لك ما رأيك أن نؤجر السهم لك طول الفترة الباقية بعائد اضافي يصل الى 5% كل 3 شهور تقريبا ً .. فتقول فوراً أجر السهم .. ومن هنا ينشأ اول أنواع الأوبشن ..  
جيد جداً .. الآن تنشأ عملية تاجير السهم .. انت تمتلك السهم في حسابك وتعمل عملية تسمى Writing Option أى انت الذي ستوجد عقد الأوبشن ..  
نظرية الأوبشن تقول كل 100 سهم تكون في عقد واحد قابل للتداول ، فنعرف الأن اننا سنوجد 10 عقود لأن أسهمنا 1000 سهم في المحفظة ، وبعد ذلك نحدد الاتفاقية مع المستأجر ، فنقول للمستأجر التالي : أنا أوجر عليك 10 عقود ( 1000 سهم ) بقيمة 1.5 $ لكل سهم أى حولي 4.5 % لمدة 3 شهور وينتهى العقد في شهر أغسطس ، ونتفق على سعر محدد يحق للمستأجر ان يشترى منى السهم به وهو سعر 40 دولار خلال المدة المحددة .. أوكي تم الاتفاق .  
الآن الأسهم تظهر في محفظتى 1000 سهم ( انا مالك الأسهم الأصلية ) ولكن لا أستطيع التصرف بها ( مجمدة لحين انتهاء العقد ) .. ودخل لمحفظتى مبلغ 1500 دولار ثمن الايجار أو ما يسمى بلغة الأوبشن Premium ..  
عند نهاية العقد في 20 أغسطس مثلاً .. نفترض أن سعر السهم وصل 38 دولار .. هذا يعنى أن اسهمى ستتحرر وتبقي في محفظتى ولن يستطيع أحد سحبها ، واستفدت 1500 دولار الايجار بالاضافة الى 3000 دولار الارتفاع في القيمة السوقية للسهم من 35 $ الى 38 $ .. أما إذا وصل سعر السهم عند نهاية العقد 45 $ مثلا فلن أحصل الا على 40 $ فقط وهو السعر الذي اتفقنا عليه وعندها يكون مكسبى 1500 $ الايجار + 5000 $ الارتفاع في القيمة السوقية ..  
أما الذي استاجر السهم ودفع مقابل العقود 1500 $ فإذا وصل السعر الى 38 دولار عند نهاية العقد يكون خسر كل رأسماله وهو 1500 $ ، أما إذا وصل السعر الى 45 $ فعندها يكون استفاد 5000 دولار وهي عبارة عن 45 $ القيمة السوقية للسهم - سعر اتفاقية التأجير وهو 40 $ = 5 $ مضروبا في عدد الأسهم ، وبالتالي يصبح مكسب المستأجر هو 5000 % وبالمقارنة مع رأسماله الأصلي 1500 $ تصبح نسبة الربح 233 % ..  
إذن .. Option Writer هو الشخص الذي انشئ عقد الأوبشن أول مرة ، وأسهمه تبقى مجمدة في حسابه .. أى أنها هي غطاء الأوبشن .. لاحظ معي الأوبشن له غطاء .. أما الشخص الذي اشترى العقد وأخذ يضارب به فهو Option Trader أى تاجر الأوبشن أو مضارب الأوبشن    :Big Grin:

----------


## فتاة نجد

ماااحكم الاوبشن الذي ذكرت

----------


## فزاع

سلمت اناملك  
موضوع متميز للمبتدئين اتمنى منك اخي مزيد من الدروس...... 
شرحك اكثر من رائع   
الف شكرا

----------


## muradkilany

موضوع قوى للمتبداين والمحترفين

----------


## oomm

اعزائي من اراد فهم الابشن هناك عدة نظريات اهما نظرية BS black et schools

----------


## عياد

> اعزائي من اراد فهم الابشن هناك عدة نظريات اهما نظرية BS black et schools

   أهلا بك أخي الكريم  اسمح لي أن أرحب بك في منتداك المتداول العربي وان شاء الله تفيد وتستفيد ، واتمنى ان تشاركنا بما لديك من خبرات في مجال الأوبشن   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## ولد حايل

مشكور على هذا الموضوع القيم
ولكن عندي بعض الطلبات واريد مساعدتك او من يملك المعلومه لا يبخل علينا
اريد الحصول على برنامج الستريمر وماهي افضل المؤشرات للمتابعه فيه 
وكيف احصل على معلومات الوسيط Etrade . لفتح الحساب لديه  علماً ان لدي حساب تجريبي واريد البرنامج لكي اجرب واحصل على فكرة وافيه قبل الدخول في الاوبشن

----------


## water house

> مشكور على هذا الموضوع القيم
> ولكن عندي بعض الطلبات واريد مساعدتك او من يملك المعلومه لا يبخل علينا
> اريد الحصول على برنامج الستريمر وماهي افضل المؤشرات للمتابعه فيه 
> وكيف احصل على معلومات الوسيط Etrade . لفتح الحساب لديه  علماً ان لدي حساب تجريبي واريد البرنامج لكي اجرب واحصل على فكرة وافيه قبل الدخول في الاوبشن

 موقع ايتريد https://us.etrade.com/e/t/home 
موقع الاستريمر QuoteTracker 
افضل المؤشرات للمتابعة حسب خبرتي كمبتدئة MACD و RSI  
وبالطبع الشارت و المؤشرات تعتمد على كونك مضارب يومي او سوينج 
بالتوفيق

----------


## water house

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخي الصراحة موضوع روعة .. الكل غافل عن مزايا الاوبشن رغم انه فرصة رائعة هذه الايام مع الانخفاض المستمر وموضوعك اضاح لي العديد من النقاط  
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## فتحي

حياك الله اخي العزيز وسلمت يداك على الشرح وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
                             شكرا والف شكر .

----------

